# New splitting axe from Finland



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Check out this weird axe for splitting firewood. I would like to try one, but they are CRAZY expensive (roughly $270 U.S.).

KIRVES: Heikki Vipukirves


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Not for me, I dont like the way it ricochet bounces to the right. Would be scared it would get to my right foot.
I will try to fing a vid of one I liked, it is a"slide hammer" style splitter. And 270 dollars is what, about a 1/4 of a great log splitter(automatic).?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

The "cheap bastard in me" could probably build one similar to this for no money.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Deebo said:


> Not for me, I dont like the way it ricochet bounces to the right. Would be scared it would get to my right foot.
> I will try to fing a vid of one I liked, it is a"slide hammer" style splitter. And 270 dollars is what, about a 1/4 of a great log splitter(automatic).?


My dad had one similar to that. But his had a cone shaped splitting wedge. You could start the split right down the center of the log and it would split in 3-4 directions at once. I looked all over for it when he died, but never did find it. I do not know what ever happened to it.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

That thieving neighbor he had that stole the ice auger we gave him.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Awesome find Inor!


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

There was a day when we heated our home with wood. After about five years it gets old.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

That's cool! I like the idea of using the tire. Whooda thunk it?


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

It's an interesting design that's for sure, looks like it works pretty well too. That slide hammer thing looks like more work than a maul to me although I'm sure it's a lot lighter than a maul would be.

-Infidel


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I'd get dizzy going in circles...
I noticed that the wood was dry clean and for the most part knot free (good wood). 
I would like to see a demonstration of how it works on a gnarly old twisted and knotted piece of wood. 
If it were the same results I'd be sold.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

It looks like it would work fine on straight grained soft woods. It also looks like it would sever my femoral artery on the oak I burn.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

What about Mesquite? I love the heat it gives but it is a hard split.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

it almost appears as if it's putting a lot of torque on the wrist?


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

Seneca said:


> I'd get dizzy going in circles...
> I noticed that the wood was dry clean and for the most part knot free (good wood).
> I would like to see a demonstration of how it works on a gnarly old twisted and knotted piece of wood.
> If it were the same results I'd be sold.


I was thinking the same thing... It appeared that he was splitting really frozen wood that had almost perfectly straight grain. Like to see him do that with a similar sized piece of white oak, not to mention some rock maple, elm, etc.

I prefer a pair of 8# mauls. Use one most of the time, add the second for large or difficult pieces. I use one in each hand, drive in one with the left hand, beat it through the chunck with the right. I've split a LOT of wood that way in my life (our family ran a firewood business that supplied the Milwaukee market -- I've cut and sold over a million face cord of wood, well over half split by hand -- my dad believed that boys should work, not press levers!). One must also learn to "read" the wood when splitting by hand, something that most amateurs seem to never grasp. ALL wood has a place where it wants to split. Learning to see that spot (and it is not always an obvious crack) is key to easy success. By hitting in the right spot, one can even split straight through Y-knots. And, finally, most people think that THEY have to provide the power for the splitting process. While that is true to a point, it is the combined weight and leverage of the tool that actually magnifies the work input to the maul so as to increase that work by the leverage and weight of the tool. In other words, it is not pure strength, but speed, correct swing, using leverage, and point of aim.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

I am looking at a new axe, as mine is a bit old in years now (was given to me by my stepdad who never really looked after it well so it rusted a lot). Any recommendations?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Thus far, I prefer to hold the fact that I allow both of my sons to drive cars that belong to me, and blackmail them into splitting wood while I sit in the shade with an Umbrella Drink in my hand...A Boat Drink as Jimmy Buffet calls them. 

I have been researching log splitters for the better part of a year and just can't seem to buy one and my wood pile just sits there taunting me...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

nephilim said:


> I am looking at a new axe, as mine is a bit old in years now (was given to me by my stepdad who never really looked after it well so it rusted a lot). Any recommendations?


Neph,
Check out Estwing
Estwing Axes and Outdoor Tools


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

It's interesting, but like already stated, the wood he's spitting looks pretty easy to split. I'd like to try one out, but it isn't worth no where near the price they are asking, not to me anyway.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Gränsfors Bruk, Check these out Neph!

http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j...Nvei5n7vogWDdN_IEccxx7Q&bvm=bv.65397613,d.aWc


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Sort of like these Karate shows where they show how many boards they can break. They never let the audience bring the boards.

PS: I used to watch all these western shows and they were always splitting logs. Wouldn't it have been easier to make a bigger fireplace.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I've split a lot of wood over the years and mostly used a splitting maul or a sledge and wedges. The sledge is also a handy item to have around for those times when one needs a bigger hammer. For me splitting wood is best accomplished as a spectator. Going mano a mano on a pile of rounds doesn't hold the same attraction as it once did. I can still do it, it's just that I don't find a lot of enjoyment in it. So anything labor saving short of a hydraulic splitter holds my interest. 

The splitting tool featured in this thread looks to take the place of an axe, in that it more closely resembles an axe than it does a splitting maul. I can see where the hooked portion at the back of the head would act as a stop and keep the splitter from going below the top of the round. Which in turn keeps the tool from biting into the supporting round and needing to be freed before the next cut. 

That's all fine and well and arresting the motion of the axe at a higher point in it's arc, means less work. Though if it slips below the top of the round and the wood doesn't split, then it looks as if that the hook would bite in and make freeing the tool a bit more difficult than say a conventional axe. 

I'm not panning the tool I would have to use it first before that happened, and at an asking price of 270 bucks I'm not going to be buying one to test it out and see if it lives up to it's advertising. So it's an interesting tool that may or may not be useful.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Seneca said:


> I've split a lot of wood over the years and mostly used a splitting maul or a sledge and wedges. The sledge is also a handy item to have around for those times when one needs a bigger hammer. For me splitting wood is best accomplished as a spectator. Going mano a mano on a pile of rounds doesn't hold the same attraction as it once did. I can still do it, it's just that I don't find a lot of enjoyment in it. So anything labor saving short of a hydraulic splitter holds my interest.
> 
> The splitting tool featured in this thread looks to take the place of an axe, in that it more closely resembles an axe than it does a splitting maul. I can see where the hooked portion at the back of the head would act as a stop and keep the splitter from going below the top of the round. Which in turn keeps the tool from biting into the supporting round and needing to be freed before the next cut.
> 
> ...


That is what I was thinking. I would like to try one, but I am not about to shell out that kind of money just for a test drive.


----------

